# How regularly should you have acupuncture for fertility?



## crete2012 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,
I am considering using Actupucture alongside Clomid treatment to help aid fertility.

Does anyone have any advice regarding how regularly I should go for treatment? Is once or twice a month OK or should I be going weekly to get a positive effect?


----------



## sarah_86 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi, 
I go around every 2 weeks for acupunture, I have undiagnosed endo (waiting for lap), PCOS and problems with scarring after a previous c-section. Basically your acupunturist will tell you how often you need to go, depending on you. I have been going for about 2 months now and it has made such a difference. The first few treatments were agony, but they are getting much easier as my blockages are clearing, my fallopian tube point was agony and I have a suspected blockage there, so something is obviously happening inside. My periods have regulated and are much less painful. I will probably only need to go once a month now. 

My advice to you would be to get a recommended acupunturist and speak to them before hand and ask their advice, they should also be able to work alongside the clomid and minimise the side effects!

Good Luck

Sarah


----------



## Poppit73 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Crete

I'd definitely recommend going on Zita West website. You will find a list of acupuncturists who are affiliated with her. They specialise in fertility issues.

Frequency of visits will depend on how much time you have before treatment starts and how much support your body needs. Mine gave me a consultation prior to treatment to find out what I needed him to concentrate on. They are also excellent councellors, just talking to mine relaxes me. Worth his weight in gold.


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Crete,

I am seeing an acupuncturist who specialises in fertility and though it's early days, I've noticed a positive improvement. 
I had a tube removed in January and have been on Clomifene pretty much ever since and they have recommended that I go once weekly.

Hope that you find a good therapist and you get that positive result   x


----------



## Jay7L7 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello girls,

Just wanted to say i have been seeing a fertility acupuncturist for nearly 2 years now and in that time I have noticed a major improvement.    Took a long time to persevere with and for while it did make me a bit disheartened at the regular money i was spending but eventually it was worth it.    My first day of uncomfortable cramping etc on my period slowly got better and better and the one month where i had no pain i could not believe it.    No longer did i need my 6 or so Nurofen.    Cycle length improved and settled down to a more regular pattern (went from anything up to 35 days to a more regular 28/29 day).    I also no longer got a second lot of pain mid way through my period, usually about day 4, just for a few hours.      Ovulation monitoring improved too.  After my recent miscarriage, i had my doubts as to what my cycle would be like but it came back in the same pattern and again, no period pain.      I would definitely recommend it.    I know it is expensive but when you start to see the improvements, it is so worth it.    Everyone responds differently though and I know somepeople who are not fans.    For me, it has been money (and a lot of!) well spent.    When possible I have pre and post period appts, plus around ovulation time too.
Hope this helps,

Jay xx


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi all,

It may not be relevant to any of you but I'm in Manchester and have found a community clinic that only runs on a Wednesday, but it's up to less than half the price of a normal session. It's in a room with up to 4 other people at any one time, but weighing that up against the cost, it's worth it!!
It may be worth checking out if there is anything similar in your areas?

Good luck x


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

I initially went weekly but that was more to prepare my body as we were having to take a break from ttc following an op.  Now we are ttc again I go twice a month.  Once I get my period i have to book in for day 4 or 5 as she wants to stop the lenghty spotting following my periods. I then go again just before ovulation.  She recommends that once I ovulate then not to do anymore acupuncture that month.

I find it really quite relaxing x


----------

